# S. Utah marijuana bust could be a record-setter



## FruityBud (Aug 27, 2008)

What could be the largest marijuana eradication effort in Utah's history is underway in the Pine Valley Mountains in Washington County.

Sheriff's Lt. Robert Tersigni, said law-enforcement agencies began uprooting plants early Wednesday morning on information gathered from interviews and following up leads.

Tersigni said that officers from several local, state and federal agencies began eradicating plants in four areas early Wednesday.

"So far we've cut between 10,000 and 20,000 plants," he said, noting the total amount could be 50,000 plants.

"This could be the biggest eradication effort in Utah's history," Tersigni said.

The plants are growing over several miles in the rugged mountains north of St. George, said county spokesman Dean Cox.

Once cut, the pot plants are being flown to the Pine Valley fire station where they will be destroyed.

No arrests have been made, but the areas are under observation.

The operation is the third large-scale marijuana eradication effort in the southwest Utah.

 Just last month officials found about 7,500 pot plants with an estimated value of $9 million in Washington County's Pine Valley area after some hikers reported seeing the marijuana plot.

Last week about 3,000 robust plants were found growing in a canyon south of Cedar City in Iron County.

And last September, Washington County authorities found 1,000 marijuana plants -- some reportedly as tall as 15 feet -- worth as much as $5 million growing in hills west of New Harmony and the Dixie National Forest.

Agencies taking part in Wednesday's efforts included the federal Drug Enforcement Agency, Washington County Sheriff's Office and Search and Rescue, St. George police, Hurricane police, Kane County Sheriff's Office, Utah Department of Public Safety, Utah National Guard, U.S. Forest Service, Immigrations and Customs Enforcement and the Bureau of Land Management.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/66abpk*


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like south utah is going to be dry for a while


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

"So far we've cut between 10,000 and 20,000 plants," he said, noting the total amount could be 50,000 plants."


Does Opra know!!! Like OMG..


----------



## Firepower (Aug 27, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Agencies taking part in Wednesday's efforts included the federal Drug Enforcement Agency, Washington County Sheriff's Office and Search and Rescue, St. George police, Hurricane police, Kane County Sheriff's Office, Utah Department of Public Safety, Utah National Guard, U.S. Forest Service, Immigrations and Customs Enforcement and the Bureau of Land Management.
> 
> *hxxp://tinyurl.com/66abpk*


 
I wonder how much was their total spending from the taxpayers money on this operation once you see how many agencies were involved and the man hours to put it all together..  :aok:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL  wow how weird my buddy just called me erlier before i read this. he lives in st. george utah and told me bout it.  he's gonna see if they gonna burn the plants at the fire station or wherever and try to sneek some pix for me, weather it be possible or not i dont know  lol.    das a lot a  weed man.... poor utah...


----------



## thief (Aug 28, 2008)

lol most ppl in utah arent supposed to drink or smoke what they doin with all dat weed?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 28, 2008)

its a mormom conspiracy.  lol


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> lol most ppl in utah arent supposed to drink or smoke ...


 
:rofl:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 28, 2008)

> Agencies taking part in Wednesday's efforts included the federal Drug Enforcement Agency, Washington County Sheriff's Office and Search and Rescue, St. George police, Hurricane police, Kane County Sheriff's Office, Utah Department of Public Safety, Utah National Guard, U.S. Forest Service, Immigrations and Customs Enforcement and the Bureau of Land Management.



Yeah? 

...and HOW much is this going to cost taxpayers as opposed to the ecinomic stimulation of millions of dollars generated and spent from growing?

hmmmm?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 28, 2008)

Mormon Potheads


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 28, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> lol most ppl in utah arent supposed to drink or smoke what they doin with all dat weed?


 
God Mad Weed
Man made beer
In god we trust

God is infalable?



Disclamer: Im not a bible tumping anything just an athiast with a since of humor


----------

